# iMac G5 17" isight, remontage -> écran noir



## forceobskur (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour et par avance meilleurs voeux pour cette nouvelle année

J'ai un iMac G5 17" isight (donc révision c) j'ai des artifacts sur l'écran du coup j'ai démonté pour vérifier les condensateurs tous semblent être OK (pas bombés, pas de fuites).

J'en ai profiter pour nettoyer les ventilos et changer la pâte thermique.

Remontage et la que dalle 

Ecran reste noir, voyant blanc en bas à droite allumé, ventilos ok, le clavier ne réagit pas, au bout de 1 minutes les ventilos tournent à fond.

Une idée du problème (je pense à carte mère HS)?

Autres questions, derrière logo de  la pomme sous l'écran (en enlevant le plastique) se trouve une petite carte avec une sorte de bouton.
Le miens reste enfoncé est-ce normal?
A quoi cela sert-il?

Merci d'avance


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Janvier 2012)

Salut, oui la cg est morte, réchauffe le gpu et ram (de la cg) au décapeur thermique pendant 1 ou 2 minutes ... tu pourrais bien avoir une surprise 

Voila


----------



## forceobskur (2 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ta réponse. 
J'ai pas de décapeur thermique sous la main mais ça devrait se trouver. 
Quelle genre de surprise?  
Sinon le diagnostique via les leds pas de signal carte mère ou ecran.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Janvier 2012)

La surprise que la mac redémarre !
Faut gaffe au condo chimique ils aiment pas etre chauffé met de l'alu laisse que le gpu et la ram comme ça, ça évite de tout chauffé pour rien car içi il s'agit bien d'un problème de GPU


----------



## forceobskur (2 Janvier 2012)

Pour commencer meilleurs voeux pour cette nouvelle année et encore merci de tes réponses.

J'aimerais avoir plus de précisions histoire de ne pas me planter !!!

Je me permets de te tutoyer , peux-tu me confirmer ou se trouve le GPU (la puce graphique si je ne me trompe pas) oval rouge ou orange? Et la ram oval vert?











Il faut enlever le radiateur, enlever la pâte thermique? 

Décapeur thermique (un sèche cheveux suffit?)1-2 minutes, comment on sait quand c'est suffisant?

L'alu est à mettre pour protéger les condos c'est ça?


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Janvier 2012)

Salut, bonne année désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt mais je suis très occupé avec mes études ...

C'est le cercle orange sur la photo

Le GPU ressemble à ça :

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/6328/dsc02831n.jpg 

Tu doit couvrir la partie environnante du gpu avec du papier alu pour eviter de dessouder les composants à coté et de trop propager la chaleur.

Il te faut un décapeur thermique (2 position suffise 300 dégrées et 500 dégrée) J'ai achetée le miens il y a plus de 2 ans pour 8&#8364; neuf donc ça veut pas une fortune.

Tu meut le papier alu sur le gpu et tu le coupe avec ton ongle autour du gpu de manière a ce qu'il n'y ai que la puce exposée.

Pour le temps perso je fait au feeling avec l&#8217;habitude mais bon commence par 1 minute à 300 dégrées en faisant des mouvement circulaire autour de la puce 

Sinon si tu souhaite vendre ton mac 

Voila

PS : n'oublie pas aussi de réchauffer les puces vram (mémoire vidéo, ce sont les puces noir qui se trouve autour du GPU, celle noté hynix sur la photo


----------

